# Kett Panel saw



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kett KSV-432 120-Volt Vacuum Saw - Amazon.com

Anyone using this for opening drywall, tile, plaster or stucco?

I hate the prep and cleanup opening walls is taking.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Might be worth it if you are cutting a lot.

I usually just use a razor knife and straight edge on drywall.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sawall quicker and then call jnosh afterward..


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I use the saf-t-cut blades in my hackzall and my bucket head shop-vac when I need to cut drywall.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Sawall quicker and then call jnosh afterward..


 






Jnosh.......:laughing:....can't let go, can you.......:laughing:

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like too much trouble to just cut drywall..Ive become pretty good at it....
I just hold my drain pan close under where Im cutting and no dust or anything escapes. Dont even need a drop cloth but I use one anyways, I even cut plaster ceilings with little clean up..


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

1 or 2 holes, no biggie. Pipe rerouting or repipes on the other hand...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My inital wall breaking tool is a hammer. Once the repair done, I come back with a ridgid jobmax and shop vac.


----------

